# Application of air cast - know if application



## Kreismann (Oct 19, 2011)

Does anyone know if application of an ankle air cast (L4350) can be billed and what code would be used!

Thanks!
Kristi


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Oct 19, 2011)

*Ankle Air Cast*

I would code an ankle air cast as a short leg splint because it is used for support of injured ankles. I would use CPT code 29515 : Application of short leg splint ( calf to foot). I hope this helped.


----------



## Kreismann (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you!!!!!!


----------

